
Satoshi Nakamoto – Anon Is Often a Woman - braythwayt
https://medium.com/a-computer-of-ones-own/satoshi-nakamoto-anon-is-often-a-woman-74bd79bfdd6b
======
faissaloo
Most people seem to assume Satoshi is a group from what I've seen.

